# Dauphin Island Campground?



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone ever stay here? Pros and cons. I’m 10 1/2 hours away but looking for a future trip camping and surf fishing. All information and opinions appreciated.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Guess that’s a no?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

349 views. Can’t tell me no one has ever stayed here?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

454 views?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

905 views. Maybe it was a figment of my imagination. It probably doesn’t even exist. Lol


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

1,125 views and no comments. Tough crowd!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

1,415 and still nothing. Lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2018)

https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserReviews-g30472-d281876-r270812510-Dauphin_Island_Campground-Dauphin_Island_Alabama.html


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

PierRat I appreciate the response.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2018)

Papa-T said:


> PierRat I appreciate the response.


You're welcome. From the reviews, it doesn't look so hot.


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Papa-T said:


> Anyone ever stay here? Pros and cons. I’m 10 1/2 hours away but looking for a future trip camping and surf fishing. All information and opinions appreciated.


Just saw this thread. I live in MD and vacation on Dauphin Island. We actually love it so much there that I had a destination wedding on the Island. Fishing is awesome there. If you want to surf from the beach, head all the way to the west end of the Island. You can't miss it, when you get onto the Island you can go left towards the Fort or right towards the west end. There is a parking lot on the west end. 

I've got numerous blacktips and drum right from the surf. I typically use a Daiwa Ballistic Surf rod with a Penn Fathom 12. I am throwing 8oz and bait out past the sand bars for sharks. For drum you can catch them in trough in front of the first bar. 

I've never stayed at the campground, I've only rented a house right on the water. October is the best month for catching drum, the locals call it "Red October". 

There is no place like DI.


----------

